# Potential expat with questions about manila



## Retiredape (10 mo ago)

Hiya, I'm an early retiree. My wife and I are both on the younger side and we are planning a 2-3 week trip to the Philippines to see if it's a place we would like to live for the foreseeable future. My goal budget would be around 3k USD per month, though I could probably up it to 4k if I really had to.

1) On this trip I wanted to see what kinds of condos I could rent for 1.5-2k USD per month. What is the best way to find properties for rent in Manila, preferably around or in BGC?

2) I hear a lot about how hot and humid it is all the time. Is it really a big issue? I guess what I'm getting at is asking whether there's good AC in malls, condos, restaurants, etc. I've lived in hot and humid states before and I never really had an issue so long as I had a dehumidifier and AC in my bedroom.

3) I did some digging online and it looks like a trip from Manila to a good beach is going to be like 3+ hours of driving. Are the roads to these kinds of areas well paved? Unfortunately my family has back issues and I have a lot of trouble in countries where the roads are in terrible shape.

4) anything else you guys think I should be thinking about?


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello, I can share my experience living in Manila before...

I spent almost 1 year between Makati and BGC. Reason I chose those is because, as probably you read around, these are safe place for foreigners but be assured that there are several other safe places in PH. 

Both place are quite nice honestly but after a while you feel kind of stuck/bored.

Of course my suggestion would be to setup your base there for a while but to explore around the Philippines to see if you find a more funny and suitable place.

Since you have , it would be better to find a place nearer to the beach and definitely that wouldn't be Manila or BGC.

PH can be hot but for me it was quite bearable as long as you have A/C at night.
Also make sure in your unit/flat/condo/villa there's a silent A/C unit.
In philippines, even in newer condos, they used to install terrible AC (those with the external unit attached to the splitter) who were as noisy as a plane engine (yes that's something to make sure it's done properly or you are not going to sleep)


----------



## Retiredape (10 mo ago)

haha thanks for the input!


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

No problem. Whenever you want you can ask for more here.

Also I forgot to mention something. I'm not sure how aware you are of Asian cultures but please never enter into arguments with locals, you are going to waste time and always be wrong anyway (although you are right). The same applies to any South East Asia country. For the same reasons avoid to criticize anything. People are quite sensitive and easily get offended although you don't mean it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Retiredape said:


> Hiya, I'm an early retiree. My wife and I are both on the younger side and we are planning a 2-3 week trip to the Philippines to see if it's a place we would like to live for the foreseeable future. My goal budget would be around 3k USD per month, though I could probably up it to 4k if I really had to.
> 
> 1) On this trip I wanted to see what kinds of condos I could rent for 1.5-2k USD per month. What is the best way to find properties for rent in Manila, preferably around or in BGC?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Retiredape, your main concern would be your Immigration status and living here on the proper Visa so I would make sure that you check with the Philippine Consulate Chicago Philippine Consulate before leaving or if possible work out your Visa, you can't live and work here on a tourist Visa and you'd want to have some sort of pension and so maybe you have this and if so good, you mentioned you and your wife are young. 

I was able to get my Permanent Resident visa completed before I retired to the Philippines and I did it all through the mail with the Chicago consulate it handled my state of ND, but heck if you're in Chicago I'd go into the office if possible.

Roads in Manila might be better but? Don't count on smooth roads anywhere. You mentioned your wife has back problems, in the Laguna region there are hot spring resorts, not sure if that would ease back pains but it might. I wouldn't own a car either, you'd want a full-sized pickup if the concern is the back issues.

BGC might just be an expensive place to live, there are so many other spots where that money could go much further.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Why Manila? E g much higher costs than elsewhere. And its in "The north Typhon belt" so almost all typhons go there. 
I dont mean chose the opposite as I  but there are much nicer cities in the Philippines than Metro Manila...


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Lunkan said:


> Why Manila? E g much higher costs than elsewhere. And its in "The north Typhon belt" so almost all typhons go there.
> I dont mean chose the opposite as I  but there are much nicer cities in the Philippines than Metro Manila...


Could you propose a few?


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

bibingka said:


> No problem. Whenever you want you can ask for more here.
> 
> Also I forgot to mention something. I'm not sure how aware you are of Asian cultures but please never enter into arguments with locals, you are going to waste time and always be wrong anyway (although you are right). The same applies to any South East Asia country. For the same reasons avoid to criticize anything. People are quite sensitive and easily get offended although you don't mean it.


It is becoming gangland style almost out in the provinces ,, I don't even want to mingle anymore !!


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bibingka said:


> Could you propose a few?


 Others can do that muchb better by I dont like any city  
but many foreigners like e g:
Baguio (because of less hot)
Davao (because litle crime?)
Dunaguete and uphill behind have many retired foreigners.
Ilioilo and Bacolod (People there are much calmer not loud. A not shy Filipina I knew from there almost whispered when she talked.)


Scott E said:


> It is becoming gangland style almost out in the provinces ,, I don't even want to mingle anymore !!


 Much depending of where.
E g part of south Palawan say an American, who has lived in more countries, is the SAFEST place he has lived at ever, inspite of - or because of?  - he live close to NPA guerila. He say NPA dont bother nice people. He is nice, has supported some locals with projects. During the years I have checked there there have been three killings in whole that municipaly and one of them was from ELSEWHERE when he got killed by NPA. I guess not many American counties have safety level as that 
In the big land, few people baranggay I aim at settle in or close, there are only two some bad people  but they dont do much bad neither except in disputes where they are wrong trying to grab some land not belonging to them.


----------



## Retiredape (10 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Why Manila? E g much higher costs than elsewhere. And its in "The north Typhon belt" so almost all typhons go there.
> I dont mean chose the opposite as I  but there are much nicer cities in the Philippines than Metro Manila...


My thought is that we would start in Manila because it looks like it'll be closest to the modern city lifestyle that we are currently accustomed to. We are open to living in other areas but I think our strategy will be to start out in manila then try other places if they look more appealing down the road.


----------



## Retiredape (10 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Retiredape, your main concern would be your Immigration status and living here on the proper Visa so I would make sure that you check with the Philippine Consulate Chicago Philippine Consulate before leaving or if possible work out your Visa, you can't live and work here on a tourist Visa and you'd want to have some sort of pension and so maybe you have this and if so good, you mentioned you and your wife are young.


From the surface level research I've done I'm guessing we'll have to get the SIRV investor visa.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Retiredape

You will find out in a city like Manila the heat index is stifling. I lived in Makati for a year. Then I moved to Davao city area. You would be better off in a province. Cheaper and less heat. I am a believer in safety. Foreigners come here thinking they can walk around 24 hours a day. that is not true. All the time I was there never had a problem. I always maintained my safety and watched areas around me.

1. don't wear expensive clothing.
2. no expensive jewelry.
3. stay home at night.
4. when out stay with a crowd of people if possible.
5. walk different routes while out. don't set a daily pattern.
6. Don't walk down a back alley by yourself.

These are just common things to do as an expat. I enjoyed the Philippines and most Filipinos. The worst part was the noise. It is normal for them to party and make noise.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot will depend on your needs, do you need to close to good medical facilities, then Manila, Cebu city are you first choice, not sure about Davoa. Dumaguete used to be nice, not anymore. Puerto Princesa from my recent trip is just a one donkey town. As you say start off in Manila then explore. We are about 100k west of Manila so have the best of both worlds, rural but not far from the bright lights. Its all location, location, location. Don't just look at nearby amenities because if the roads are bad travelling is a real chore. We are in the country surrounded by rice paddy but 10 minutes away from a major express way.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

If you are a vet then the clinic in manila on Roxas Blvd, is your ticket for healthcare. I was told and information on the websites states you must have a service connected injury or illness to get help there. I don't know why they would have that requirement? the charges are so cheap there compared to the USA. I lived in the Davao city area and I paid for all my health care and medicine.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Retiredape said:


> From the surface level research I've done I'm guessing we'll have to get the SIRV investor visa.


 Yes if you are under 50yo then SIRV (="Business investors Visa"). If you are over 50yo then SRRV (="Retirement Visa") is available too but have more restrictions than SIRV what the money can be used for.

Concerning investments I claim its much less hard to make good investments in province than in Manila  because Manila and some other places are overheated (or at least were before covid) while there are rather many good oportunities and bargains in provinces...
(E g I expect I will get at least 4 times my money in 5-6 years, although then I take a bit biger risk than I recomend others  But there are rather many low risk some less potential options similar to mine around where I have started mine. Same team can handle it as handle mine if its close enough (=Palawan).


----------



## Falconhill (10 mo ago)

Retiredape said:


> Hiya, I'm an early retiree. My wife and I are both on the younger side and we are planning a 2-3 week trip to the Philippines to see if it's a place we would like to live for the foreseeable future. My goal budget would be around 3k USD per month, though I could probably up it to 4k if I really had to.
> 
> 1) On this trip I wanted to see what kinds of condos I could rent for 1.5-2k USD per month. What is the best way to find properties for rent in Manila, preferably around or in BGC?
> 
> ...


Philippines is a great place.


Retiredape said:


> Hiya, I'm an early retiree. My wife and I are both on the younger side and we are planning a 2-3 week trip to the Philippines to see if it's a place we would like to live for the foreseeable future. My goal budget would be around 3k USD per month, though I could probably up it to 4k if I really had to.
> 
> 1) On this trip I wanted to see what kinds of condos I could rent for 1.5-2k USD per month. What is the best way to find properties for rent in Manila, preferably around or in BGC?
> 
> ...


Filippinos are great people. And most speak a good level of English.

Luzon is the largest island but in my opinion do not get settlet too quick as you will see other places/islands you might like better.

I like Boracay.
My friends say Palawan is way better.

Roads are not great in the Philippines.

We went down to Batangas from Manila I remember and then took a ferry to Mindoro. Nice quiet island for chilling out. Nice beaches.

In genersl it is so cheap to travel around the country so if you have the energy explore as much as you can.

Do not buy any property in the 1st year at least. Just rent.
With your budget you will have a ball.

After a year or 2 you will have seen a good chunck of the philippines and then by all means go ahead and buy your a property if it suits you.

With the noise.. Yeah , it can be quite annoying.
The motorbikes zooming past if you live in the city.

The music, OMG...

They really do enjoy loud music.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in Dumaguete as I write this, but I live in BGC.
Jeeez, the traffic here is worse than Manila.
It took 95 minutes to travel from the airport to our accommodation, 21 klm by private van.

I really wouldn't live anywhere, other than in the heart of BGC. Everything that you will ever need is there, except the beach and mountains. 

Just travel out when you feel the need for a mountain retreat or the beach.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> I'm in Dumaguete as I write this, but I live in BGC.
> Jeeez, the traffic here is worse than Manila.
> It took 95 minutes to travel from the airport to our accommodation, 21 klm by private van.
> 
> ...


We were in Dumaguete about a month ago, been going regularly every couple of years for the past 27 years, I used to love the place, now not. Travelling north out of the city past Amlan the motor cyclists are suicidal


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Please anybody post here when you have tips about a good place to live....

I'm currently in Italy with my pinay wife but would love to move to PH for a while if not this year, next year and we are deciding on a good place.

Plenty of options but I would love somethings with:

an airport not fare than 1h by car
not too messy
safe
good healtcare/hospital nearby in case of emergency (let's hope we never need his one)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Count out the messy part. hahahahhaha

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bibingka said:


> Please anybody post here when you have tips about a good place to live....
> 
> I'm currently in Italy with my pinay wife but would love to move to PH for a while if not this year, next year and we are deciding on a good place.
> 
> ...



 You didnt tell city, town, village or no close neighbours  Cebu city has all these types within an hour from it. 
E g some foreigners liking towns live in Toledo. 

Cebu city has good hospitals and an international airport, but I dont count it as safe. E g a foreign couple got shot death at daytime just because they happened to witness a shooting. And depending of wind direction it can be very bad air polution by its kind of in a "pit" between mountains except at the ocean side. 

Concerning not messy there are almost no such  by many Filipinos just threw e g candy wraps just were they stand even at own land! Concerning cities Puerto Princesa (and Baguio) are (or were before covid) cleaner by volontary cleaners.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have just come back from Palawan and on the whole it's remarkably tidy there. PP new airport is nice. Not sure I'd want to live there as it's still a bit on the primative side. I think it will be a difficult bill to fill. Baguio sits in a basin in the mountains and in resent years the air quality has become very poor, also no airport.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What about Tagatay or Sta Rosa.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you need to choose your airport, probably between NAIA, Clark, Cebu or Davoa then draw a one hour circle around them. Both NAIA and Clark are fed by express ways so one hour gets you a good distance. Immediately north of Mania is pretty flat and boring. One hour from Clark gets you to Subic which is very clean and orderly. I guess south of Manila gets you into Cavite and Batangas. Don't know anything about Cebu or Davao.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

Retiredape said:


> My thought is that we would start in Manila because it looks like it'll be closest to the modern city lifestyle that we are currently accustomed to. We are open to living in other areas but I think our strategy will be to start out in manila then try other places if they look more appealing down the road.


That's a good plan. Start in Manila or Cebu and travel around and see what you like. Your 3k-4k budget will allow you to do this in relative comfort.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bibingka said:


> ....I'm not sure how aware you are of Asian cultures but please never enter into arguments with locals, you are going to waste time and always be wrong anyway (although you are right). The same applies to any South East Asia country. For the same reasons avoid to criticize anything. People are quite sensitive and easily get offended although you don't mean it.


This is solid advice and all newbies to S.E Asia need to heed this warning. "_As soon as you get on the airplane leave your temper and attitude behind._" is what I tell my friends who are headed to Asia. 

Dress down, dont wear expensive gear. Carry your secondary phone (Chinese Androids are cheap, cheerful, powerful with huge batts) leave the expensive iPhones and Sammy Galaxy Notes at home. I wouldnt whip out such pricey snazzy gizmos on a jeepney or while waiting for a trike etc.

Above all be extremely polite , apologetic and humble - even if you were the one who was wronged. Im not just saying this for the Ph but for all across Asia. 

The other thing is called "saving face" and this is a big one. Dont ever embarrass a local (specially in front of their family or friends) - even if they are in the wrong. Just never do that. Ever. Never. 

I know its not easy, specially when a locals are in the wrong but chewing them out gets you nowhere and could prompt a hostile response. 

Dont let this in anyway dampen your time in the Philippines, its just another thing to be aware of thats all! I take the same precautions when Im in dodgy parts of London at night on the tube! Finally with that monthly budget you guys will enjoy a fantastic life in the Philippines, enjoy every second


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Retiredape said:


> anything else you guys think I should be thinking about?


When are you planning to travel? You need to try to get everything there is to know about tourist and Covid requirements. Beyond testing and insurance and one health pass there are 3 other documents you may need and there is no clarity yet on Z-Pass and Traze app and one other.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

If you want a modern city that looks like somewhere in the U.S.A. with malls, decent hotels, international restaurant chains, an international airport nearby, an amusement park and two brand new condominium towers, check out San Fernando, Pampanga. It is just over one hour's drive north of Manila.

I hate Manila, but I love it here and it is easy to get anywhere from Clark Airport.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I went to san fernando once for NBI clearance it was ok. My friends I met in Angeles who lived there full time told me about stores there similar to costco here in the US. They would make runs to get stuff one guy always talked about how much he missed hotpockets and they sold them there. 

I also hate manila. 

I recently found flights from the US to Clark exist and they are not much more time and money wise.
I seen that airport so many times when I was there, and never thought it actually had flights that could bypass manila.

Research really does pay off, and I will be doing a much better job this time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I went to san fernando once for NBI clearance it was ok. My friends I met in Angeles who lived there full time told me about stores there similar to costco here in the US. They would make runs to get stuff one guy always talked about how much he missed hotpockets and they sold them there.
> 
> I also hate manila.
> 
> ...


We avoid Manila and use Clark as we are based in Bataan. Clark can be a few dollars more expensive than NAIA but was worth the hassle getting north from Manila......until now. the new skyway has an exit for terminal 3 and now getting to NAIA is a breeze. We also regularly use S&R.


----------

